# Oceanside United Reformed Church Audio



## dannyhyde (Dec 11, 2006)

Just a note to let you know that the Oceanside URC has entered the 21st century as our adult catechism class and sermons are now being recorded.

Our current catechism class is on "The Reformed Life." Both the audio and outlines may be downloaded here: http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/the-reformed-life/


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 11, 2006)

Good stuff.

rsc



dannyhyde said:


> Just a note to let you know that the Oceanside URC has entered the 21st century as our adult catechism class and sermons are now being recorded.
> 
> Our current catechism class is on "The Reformed Life." Both the audio and outlines may be downloaded here: http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/the-reformed-life/


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 11, 2006)

You're biased, doctor!


----------



## InwooJLee (Dec 11, 2006)

haha


----------



## Robin (Dec 12, 2006)

Yipee...finally!

Now, tell us when you boys are going to open a venue like: "Pastors.com" ??

I mean....let's get some good theology teaching out there, maybe as resources for pastors and other teachers involved in discipling.

???

Talk to your PR rep.  

Robin


----------



## Philip A (Dec 12, 2006)

Robin said:


> Now, tell us when you boys are going to open a venue like: "Pastors.com" ??
> 
> I mean....let's get some good theology teaching out there, maybe as resources for pastors and other teachers involved in discipling.



It's allready out there:

www.start.urclearning.org
  

All the _Sinners and Saints_ firebrands and Van Morrison!


----------



## InwooJLee (Dec 13, 2006)

and a few Oceanside URC sermon audios are posted here and here.


----------

